# My Colnago Dream Reflex - from when ?



## colangodream (Jul 17, 2008)

Hallo. A question about my bike, Colnago Dream Reflex, blue with complete Dura Ace group... When was this bike made ? 

Can anyone of you help ?


----------



## David W Colnago Lover (Aug 26, 2005)

2003 is my guess, maybe 2002. I've a CT1 B-Stay in the same colours which I bought in 2004, but think it was 2002 or 2003 model, hence my thinking.


----------



## natsquared (May 29, 2008)

A friend of mine had one of those, same color and build too. His was a 2003 if I recall correctly.


----------

